# Canon Updates PIXMA and CanoScan Ranges and Introduces New NFC Connectivity



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 19, 2014)

```
<div style="float: right; margin:0 0 76px 0px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=17048">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 19 August 2014</strong> – Canon today announces a refresh to its PIXMA home printer range with the launch of four multifunction inkjet printers – the PIXMA MG2950, MG5650, MG6650, MG7550 – and a portable printer, the PIXMA iP110. Built with convenience in mind, the new devices have connectivity at their core and include a range of new features that enhance the printing experience between connected devices, from easy access to photos and documents stored on the cloud to printing via NFC (near field connectivity), ensuring the PIXMA series continues to lead the way in printing innovation. Two new scanners also join Canon’s CanoScan range today – LiDE 120 and LiDE 220, with cloud scanning, and reliable, high resolution capabilities.</p>
<p><strong>Introducing new ways to connect and print

</strong>New to Canon’s latest PIXMA devices is the integration of NFC technology. Making it even easier to print from connected smartphones, PIXMA Touch & Print allows users to print and scan using NFC smart devices by simply touching them against compatible printers.</p>
<p>Canon has also updated PIXMA Cloud Link to provide even greater access to photos and documents stored on the cloud. Accessible either via the PIXMA Printing Solutions app or via compatible printer TFT screens, PIXMA Cloud Link now provides access to Google Drive™ and OneDrive™, as well as existing services such as Facebook™, Evernote™, Drop Box™ and Twitter™. Users of the PIXMA MG5650, MG6650 and MG7550 can also scan JPGs and PDFs directly to cloud services such as DropBox, Google Drive and more, either directly from the printer screen or via smartphones and tablets using the PIXMA Printing Solutions app.</p>
<p>In addition, Canon is also introducing a scan to email function for PIXMA MG5650, MG6650 and MG7550, which will allow users to save time and send scanned documents and images as email attachments directly from the printer.</p>
<p>To further enhance the printing experience on tablets, Canon has also updated the PIXMA Printing Solutions app with a link to a new service; Easy Photo Print+. The new service allows saved photos stored on the device or in the cloud to be edited and easily printed, from a tablet. It also helps users to get creative with their photos, providing a range of templates to create personalised cards, calendars and collages.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Smart and powerful: the PIXMA MG7550</strong>

Replacing the current MG7150 is the new PIXMA MG7550, a premium all-in-one six-ink photo printer with an 8.8cm touch screen and a touch panel display. Canon’s unique Intelligent Touch System and Wi-Fi and Ethernet connectivity allow for complete cloud and NFC printing / scanning capabilities using smart devices.</p>
<p>Thanks to its six-ink system, which includes Pigment Black and Dye Black, Cyan, Magenta, Yellow and Grey inks, the PIXMA MG7550 can produce images with smooth gradations, even in monochrome prints, delivering professional photo lab quality borderless prints at the touch of a button. Producing print resolution at 9600dpi and full photo lab quality colour prints, the PIXMA MG7550 is ideal for enthusiasts wanting professional quality results in a compact design.</p>
<p><strong>High performance home printing: MG6650 and MG5650</strong>

Replacing the PIXMA MG6450 and MG5550 respectively, the MG6650 and MG5650 feature five separate ink tanks and have been designed for those looking to print a mix of high quality documents and photos at home. With Wi-Fi connectivity, both printers support a range of wireless printing features, from compatibility with Canon’s PIXMA Printing Solutions app for iOS & Android devices, to printing from Wi-Fi enabled cameras. Apple AirPrint™ and Google Cloud Print™ are also supported.</p>
<p>The PIXMA MG6650 includes a 7.5cm TFT touch screen and the MG5650 a 6.2cm TFT screen display, both of which are built into the devices and allow access to all of the printer menus and functions, making it easy to print and scan directly from the device. The MG6650 also supports NFC connectivity with smartphones and tablets.</p>
<p><strong>Connectivity at every level: PIXMA MG2950</strong>

Delivering Wi-Fi connectivity at a competitive price, the PIXMA MG2950 features print, scan and copy functionality in a compact device. Designed for personal home use, the MG2950 allows users to connect , print and scan directly to a range of connected devices, and even print from the cloud using PIXMA Cloud Link. The MG2950 also comes with Access Point Mode, providing a direct link to wireless devices without the need for an internet connection.</p>
<p><strong>Printing on the move: PIXMA iP110</strong>

Designed to deliver the ultimate in portable printing, the lightweight PIXMA iP110 is a slim, single function printer that produces quality prints, from clear crisp documents to vibrant photos, fast. The iP110 replaces the current iP100 and comes with a range of new connectivity features, including Wi-Fi and cloud printing and is compatible with Google Cloud Print™ and Apple Air Print™, and supports Canon’s PIXMA Printing Solutions app.</p>
<p>The iP110 prints at up to 9600dpi resolution, with print speeds of 5.8 ipm for colour and 9.0ipm for mono prints, and produces a 4×6 borderless photo in approximately 53 seconds.</p>
<p>High-quality scanning: CanoScan LiDE 120 and LiDE 220

As well as introducing new innovations to the PIXMA printing range, Canon has also announced a refresh to its CanoScan range with two new devices, LiDE 120 and LiDE 220.</p>
<p>The CanoScan LiDE 120 is a stylish LiDE scanner that replaces the current LiDE 110. Thanks to a CIS sensor, it delivers a scan resolution of 2400x4800dpi and produces an A4 300dpi scan in 16 seconds.</p>
<p>Replacing the LiDE 210, the CanoScan LiDE 220 includes an additional fifth EZ button, which provides users with the ability to create a multipage PDF document without returning to their PC. LiDE 220 also frees up valuable desk space by incorporating a neat stand enabling it to be used in an upright position. The device delivers scans with a resolution of 4800x4800dpi, thanks to the CIS sensor, and can produce an A4 300dpi scan in 10 seconds. Both scanners are USB powered, and feature rich software, such as as Auto Document Fix and Auto Photo Fix II, and an easy-to-use interface, which includes an Auto Scan button to help users achieve the scanning results they desire with ease. Both scanners can also scan to the cloud via a PC.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and availability

</strong>PIXMA MG7550 will be available from October 2014 with an RRP of £189.99/€229.99</p>
<p>PIXMA MG6650 will be available from September 2014 with an RRP of £139.99/€169.99

PIXMA MG5650 will be available from September 2014 with an RRP of £99.99/€119.99

PIXMA MG2950 will be available from September 2014 with an RRP of MG2950 €59.99/€69.99

PIXMA iP110 will be available from October 2014 with an RRP of £279.99/€329.99

CanoScan LiDE will be available from September 2014 with an RRP of 120 £69.99/€79.99

CanoScan LiDE 220 will be available from September 2014 with an RRP of £89.99/€109.99</p>
```


----------

